# Odd cottony tufts



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

One of my Red Parrots has little white cottony looking tufts on different parts of his body. Also, I noticed one fin looks to be missing some flesh on the tip. What do I need to treat this with?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There a several possibilities, none of them good. Could be a fin rot, fungus on wounds, or columnaris. I would start by isolating the fish is a smallish tank with clean water and salt. Have the fish been fighting? Is there any white stuff on the mouth? If you see white on the mouth, treat for columnaris aka cottonmouth.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I added salt to the tank yesterday and there seems to be less tufts. No fighting from what I can see. There are 3 Red Parrots and 1 Silver Dollar. Everyone ate pretty good last night and this morning. I'll setup a q tank. Thanks emc7


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd start by doing large water changes and watch for a few days. Fresh clean water is always good and often does the trick. If things worsen let us know and I will re-evaluate. Post pics if you can.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

qt him and treat for fungus if clean water doesnt work


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

I wish I could see a pic of the fish.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Fungus is a secondary infection, sometimes appears when there's an injury. If there's fin damage it's likely that the fish is getting beat up by another fish, you may have a newly formed pair and the odd parrot doesn't have enough space to get away from them.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I keep having problems posting pics, sorry. The only injury I see is the fin tip but the tufts are not there. They are in very random areas on the skin.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What other fish live with it


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

2 red parrots and a silver dollar. They have been together for about 3 years.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Watch. You may want to order some anti-bacterial or anti-fungal meds now in case it gets worse


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Probably got injured from fighting amongst the parrots which got infected


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've done a couple of water changes and dosed with salt (heavier than normal) and he's looking better. Also, they are all more active, no fighting, just swimming and eating better.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Update....all looks fine now. Whatever it was is gone. I did a couple of big water changes and added salt and now everyone looks like their old selves. The Red Parrots all looked faded but now their color is back to the deep orange and they aren't hiding as much. Haven't been able to get a close look at the fin that looked damaged though. Only been able to see from a distance.


----------

